# Muscle Up Powder for Puppies



## kartel05 (Sep 4, 2011)

Is it safe to give this to puppies im getting a boy and girl in a few weeks and wanna know if this is ok for them............ 
Muscle-UP Powder

Premium, fast-absorbing vitamin and mineral muscle-building supplement. Contains Gamma Oryzanol, Creatine & DMG. Also contains vitamin E, Folic Acid, Potassium, Calcium Phosphorus, Iron, Manganese, Copper, Cobalt, Selenium, vitamin C, Niacin, Thiamine, Zinc and Sodium.
Feed 1 tsp per day mixed with normal food ration. 16 oz (2 month supply)


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

They are puppies. Puppies don't need to "bulk up". Most suplements don't work anyways. It's genetics and how you work them as to what they will look like in the end.


----------



## kartel05 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Appreciate It


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> They are puppies. Puppies don't need to "bulk up". Most suplements don't work anyways. It's genetics and how you work them as to what they will look like in the end.


:goodpost:

Yes, please don't give those supplements to puppies. They are way to young for that and just need to be nourished with good quality food. What do you plan on feeding them? I wouldn't start using any bulking type supplements until they are at least 18 months old. If you do buy them You will just be wasting money anyways. You can't work a puppy or young dog hard until they are older anyways because it can lead to bone and joint issues later in life. Genetics, diet, and exercise are keys to a well muscled dog. My girl is proof of that  best of luck and post up some pics when you get them. Having two DA breeds under one roof wont be easy once they mature so be prepared to crate and rotate especially if your getting two males. Look around on the forum at some of the sticky and read up so you can learn all you can to being a responsible pit bull owner


----------



## kartel05 (Sep 4, 2011)

Yea Thats why i ask before i do anything i only know so much and everyday i learn more ive owned a pit before but had to give him back now im getting two new ones brother and sis and ill be feeding them blue buffalo because ive had success with that on my last pup


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Cool! Glad your hear to learn  hopefully you will at least be getting the female fixed or both so you wont have accidental breedings between a brother and sister  your crazy getting two pups at one time lol! I wouldn't do it lol! Just keep in mind that just because they are siblings and opposite sex that they may still not get along at some point once they mature. Oh, and blue buffalo is good food so hopefully they will do well on it. When are you getting the pups?


----------



## kartel05 (Sep 4, 2011)

Im Actually gonna go Look at them today and pick them out probably get them in two weeks but im def gonna keep them separate unless they go out to excersise and walkings eventually ill keep one idk which one yet tho


----------



## kartel05 (Sep 4, 2011)

oh and yea i love the blue buffalo when i first got my pup my friend had his sis so we just each split i bought eukanuba and he bought puppy chow then we mixed it and he seemed to like it then i got scoltice puppy vantage but i hated it it made his skin break out then i went with the buffalo and it worked


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

kartel05 said:


> Im Actually gonna go Look at them today and pick them out probably get them in two weeks but im def gonna keep them separate unless they go out to excersise and walkings eventually ill keep one idk which one yet tho


I don't understand ......your getting two but may only keep one? Why take two then? Sounds kind of silly to me to even bother. If you do keep both you should at least still get the bitch spayed. Pyometra which is an infection in the uterus that can kill a female is nothing to mess with 


kartel05 said:


> oh and yea i love the blue buffalo when i first got my pup my friend had his sis so we just each split i bought eukanuba and he bought puppy chow then we mixed it and he seemed to like it then i got scoltice puppy vantage but i hated it it made his skin break out then i went with the buffalo and it worked


Yeah, i'd Stay away from puppy chow and eukanuba. They are both crap foods. Stick with more quality like blue buffalo, taste of the wild, wellness, acana, or orijen.


----------

